# Identification



## Adam_Benda (Feb 12, 2018)

I’ve recently been given a few guns and am curious if anyone can tell me exactly what they are and date them for me. One is a Smith and Wesson .38 CTG. Number on the bottom of the grip is 157615. This number is also located on the cylinder.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a *S&W Safety Hammerless 4th Model*, called the "lemon squeezer" because of its grip safety.
It fires the .38 S&W cartridge, which is NOT the same as .38 Special or .38 S&W Special.
It was made at some point between 1898 and 1907, possibly around 1904-1905.
It's worth about $350.00-$500.00.

You can get more information about it from S&W, but there's a fee to be paid for it.

Have it inspected by a good gunsmith, before attempting to fire it.
It is probably safe to shoot it, but you never can tell.


----------

